# Sunapee - December 10, 2003



## Joshua B (Dec 10, 2003)

December 10, 2003
Sunapee, Newbury, NH
A mild day before the rain

When my dad called me last night asking me to look up ski reports on the internet for him and my mom, I couldn't decline his offer to skip out on work like he was planning to do. So we both called in sick today and the three of us went to Sunapee to take advantage of the natural snow before tomorrow's rain. Today was 2 for 1 day so each lift ticket cost $17.50. 

Sunapee on a weekday. Now that's how you've gotta hit it. On weekends they're a mob scene. We arrive before 9 and were on the chair by 9:05. No lines all day. Sometimes there was one group loading before our chair. 3 lifts were operating supporting 40 trails. Of course Sunapee is famous for labeling every crossover trail, plus upper, middle, and lower sections of trails. But there really was a lot open--a nice combination of natural snow trails and nicely groomed snowmaking trails. Threecy told me that Sunapee's best terrain is serviced by the North Peak triple. That lift was closed, as were those trails. But we really enjoyed the Sunbowl trails like Skyway and Upper & Lower Williamson. 

The lower section of the liftline under the Sunapee Express Quad is starting to bump up nicely. It was a mild day so the snow was soft and forgiving. I liked Upper and Lower Blastoff and Skyway Ledges too. The small area serviced by the Clipper Ship Quad really surprised me. I took the liftline slope, Spinnaker, three times because it had beautiful, ungroomed powder. Even though it was short, it was the best open trail on the mountain for powder in my opinion.

We ate lunch at about 10:45 to avoid the lunch crowd. Food is not terribly expensive at Sunapee. I got a grilled chicken burger for something like $4.75.

We left at 2:20 and drove by the Spruce lodge and the other parking lot. Would you believe that midweek on December 10, Sunapee needed to use their second lot? This place is popular! Here are some pictures (from my web site).






Sunapee's legendary view





Powder on Spinnaker


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 10, 2003)

Bonus picture and question. Are these wild turkeys on the trail?


----------



## IndyJones (Dec 10, 2003)

Looks like an awesome time.  I wish I could ski now!

My resort may open this weekend or next at the latest.


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 10, 2003)

I like that first pic, very nice.  Thanks for the report


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2003)

Great pics and report! Thanks Josh. Hope your boss doesn't read these forums...


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice - !!  Are those pheasants?


----------



## Scalce (Dec 19, 2003)

*Nice Pics*

I learned how to ski at Sunapee 3 seasons ago but have not been back since.

I am going to go early next week for the buy 1 get 1 free deal.

I wiped out on Spinnaker twice and I can't wait to go back to see how flat it looks mow.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2003)

Welcome to the boards, Scalce!


----------

